# MFS campsites with good fishing at or close to camp?



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

when?


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

I think a helpful detail is when are you going? The middle/late June to early July when runoff is tapering off but still good flow (2-3 feet) I have never seen so many fish clearly identifiable in eddies, seemed like there were no bad camps. Fishing while making downstream progress seemed to provide good results as well, especially with the drift boats. I would think good camps would be at any of the major tributaries like Loon or Camas (?).


----------



## Katboater (Apr 21, 2009)

+1 for Camas


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

sorry yes when would be an important detail. launch on july 1. hopeful for slamonflies and stoneflies in general, caddis will surely be on the water, don't think there are drakes in that ditch, but if there are then that would be bonus. 

so yes july 1 launch. also any trib creeks that hold big, dumb fish that like to eat big dry flies would be a huge bonus.


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

the_dude said:


> sorry yes when would be an important detail. launch on july 1. hopeful for slamonflies and stoneflies in general, caddis will surely be on the water, don't think there are drakes in that ditch, but if there are then that would be bonus.
> 
> so yes july 1 launch. also any trib creeks that hold big, dumb fish that like to eat big dry flies would be a huge bonus.


Pretty much describes the fishing! Big ugly dry flies, you could probably get away without bringing a nymph. 4X maybe 5X if you start getting refusals. Found lots of 12 to 14 inch fish, lots of salmon parr (small!) as well on our float a few years ago. 3, 4 or 5 weights depending on your ilk. (bring more than one rod, it would s*ck to break a rod early!

Spade Hackle


----------



## ArgoCat (May 14, 2007)

*Camps*

Pistol Creek camp on river left immediately after the rapid is the one I remember most. The pool is big and deep, and full of fish. There is big rock you can stand on 15 feet above the river and look right down at it. Like fishing in an aquarium. Sat up there and watched all the action for an hour. Super interesting taking it all in and seeing what brought the fish in and what turned them away. FYI, it was late August @ 1.9 ft and crystal clear, so probably very different from July 1st. Might be too much water pushing through at that time from the rapids run-out as well. As others have said, many of the camps have big eddies or are on the flatwater stretches of the roier so have big pools.


----------



## DonWP (Jun 17, 2004)

I'll second Pistol Creek below the rapid. Awesome pool there. However, if I remember correctly the campsite there was closed last year when we floated by. It would still be a great place to stop and spend some quality fishing time though even if it is still closed to camping. 
Another place I've had great luck is at Redsides, just upstream of the rapid. There are multiple pools along the river left bank above the rapid and in the rapid itself, which also happens to be on the same side as the campsite. The camp area though is for a small group.


----------



## Idahomewater8 (Mar 20, 2014)

You will have an epic fishing trip on the entire river. It wont even matter where you camp, there will be enough action within walking distance. The Cutthroat on the MFS are hungry and "dumb"! You will see cutties from 10-14 inches all day long in every seem, run, and eddy. They will hit the biggest ugliest dry fly you have. I floated the entire river without ever changing my fly (salmon fly). Big fish are pretty hard to come by, but your best bet would be stripping streamers through large pools for a big hunting Bull Trout, but you can even catch small bull trout on your dry they will come up for it just like the Cutties!


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

My daughters first fish ever was a 15 inch Bull out of Dolly Lake. At six years old. The look of shock on her face was awesome. That was just under 3 foot level. 

I make sure to have lots of different caddis including some rust colored, olive and the Goddard or clipped body too. Stimmies of all flavors and big ones will work. Parachute Adams in medium to large sizes. For giggles Madam X, beetles and ants. 

But no one has mentioned hoppers??? What the hell. So much fun. Big ugly Dave's 6, 8s. Parachute hoppers whatever. Good stuff. 

Best fishing camps. Gardells ( just above Sulphur), Dolly Lake, Marble Left, Lower Jackass, Upper Grouse, Driftwood, Survey, Elk Bar and Parrot Placer. Maybe Otter Bar. 

Not so great fishing camps right at camp ( it's all good, but this is where water is not deep or pooled up and backcast becomes an issue cuz I snag all my shit all the time): Trail, Sheepeater, Fire Island, State Land Right, Loon ( up the creek or up or down can be), Trail, Tumble Creek. 

Best drifts ( besides everywhere): 
About one mile below Pistol there starts a section I call the Pistol reefs. Big ledge center right in the river that is awesome. The whole section from Pistol to Indian is great but that ledge is special. 

The mile just above Marble Creek rapid.

From White Creek to Loon.

All of the Tappan area. More at low water. 

The couple of miles from Johnny Walker to Aparejo. Or even until the Flying B. The last big bend on far river left just above the B has been epic for me at times. Not 10-14 inch epic either. 

From Haystack to Jack Creek. Love that set of cliffs down the left. 

From Big Creek to Redside. 

Tons of other good stuff but those areas seem to produce better for me and I plan on going slower through there or strategically planning on having my wife row. 

That's all I got. Hopefully I can make it in September.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

We had a june 28th and there where lots of salmon flys... mostly on my face while trying to dodge big holes... I used a stimulator the whole trip orange and red.. Marble left and cradle where the ones I remember being the best fishing...


----------



## rioperro (Jan 11, 2013)

I thought camps were assigned on the MF


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Nope it's a round robin camp selection..


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

thanks everyone for the heads up information. this is all good stuff and exactly what i was after when i posted this message. thank you!


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Good luck, We have an august 4th launch.. I'm excited for the slower pace and more fishing on the run. last an only run was at 4.28 so this should be a diffrent experience..


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

thanks. since all of the females have dropped out this has turned into a fishing trip with a bunch of former guides and avid fly fishermen. the level at july 1 is historically around 3.5, and i honestly was hoping for a little less water that would in turn be more conducive to good fishing, slightly higher water temps, and more hatches. but hey to be on the ditch will be awesome regardless of level. don't think you can really go wrong with an MFS permit.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome information carve dog. I would love to fish with you some time. Ever fish the green below flaming gorge dam? Sorry about the hijack. Dude have a great time. Wish I was going with. Tight lines.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

jamesthomas said:


> Awesome information carve dog. I would love to fish with you some time. Ever fish the green below flaming gorge dam? Sorry about the hijack. Dude have a great time. Wish I was going with. Tight lines.


Thanks....if you did fish with me I think you might be underwhelmed. In spite of my lack of technical ability I can still catch tons of fish on the MF. Partly why I love it out there. And I live for the dry fly. I fish subsurface if I have to but to see them coming or to see that bulge of water when the big boys turn on their side is unfrickingbelievable how much it gets me fired up. 

I have also perfected the art of getting stuck just barely. Who needs an anchor? Just wiggle onto the right rock, one good upstream oar stroke to push you on, don't move to fast and fish away. Until your well intentioned buddies decide you need to be bumped to get "unstuck". Frantically waving them off but....too late. 

September 23rd.. Might have the kids but they fish too. But it might be more of a guys fish trip this year. The school got awfully pissed that we took them out for a week. Assholes who get paid by filling seats not by what they learn. And learning how to tie on your own fly and how to release a trout is a life skill that they should be proud I was teaching them. 

Ok back to work for me. That was fun.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

I have this dream of playing three strikes and your out all the way down the MF. You guys ever do that up north? For me its playing a monster trout down through some class I-II+ fast water out of a moving boat. My pulse is increasing as i type. Nothing better.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

jamesthomas said:


> I have this dream of playing three strikes and your out all the way down the MF. You guys ever do that up north? For me its playing a monster trout down through some class I-II+ fast water out of a moving boat. My pulse is increasing as i type. Nothing better.


Meaning three strikes and you switch from fisher to rowing?
I usually just play trout if possible.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep, you miss three strikes and you are on the sticks. The real hard core guys reset to zero on a landed fish. I actually like rowing almost as much as fishing. A lot of guys dont realize that the guy on the oars is fishing just as much as the guy with the rod, mend with the boat that kind of thing. Get a couple of cold ones down and arguments about whether it was a strike or not can become quite amusing. I followed two guys in a two man hyde down the A section on the green and I was laughing almost as much as they were.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

jamesthomas said:


> I actually like rowing almost as much as fishing. A lot of guys dont realize that the guy on the oars is fishing just as much as the guy with the rod, mend with the boat that kind of thing.


This. ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Sounds like we should fish together.

Keeping the boat in the perfect drift with the least rowing possible. Super stealthy rowing. Ninja silent oar strokes. 

On a fall MF fishing trip two groups of guys actually got in a heated argument over who was going in my boat. And the other guides were great guides too. It just seemed like whoever was with me caught more fish. 

One of my favorite lines while fishing which is only half a "line".

Me: Do you smell that?
My kid: What's that Daddy?
Me: Smells like a big fish.
My kid: You can't smell the fish, can you Dad?
Me: I can. But you have to believe.
My kid: (big sniff). I don't smell anything but the river Dad.
Me: That's a start. Then you just gotta believe. 
My kid: I don't think it works that.....I got one!!!!!!!!!!!
Me: Yup. Thought I smelled that one.


----------



## jamesthomas (Sep 12, 2010)

Yep, the zone. Hey Al coming up on the right there's a rock with a nice bit of slack water behind it, throw it in there, nice cast....... and there he is, fish on. Waay to much fun. Do you guys use lean bars. Removable of course.


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

I am a fan of the lean bar. Some of my friends don't stand so don't like them. I stand and really have learned to like them. Your line will get looped around them but you learn pretty quick to free it. Mine is the 3/4 bar. A friends boat has a full bar with a large stripping basket and I really like that set up. No big deal for nymphing but really helpful when stripping streamers or throwing dries to pockets or under the willows on shore.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm love/hate with lean bars- when they're done right, they can be pretty nice. Best fishing position, as far as lack of tangles and crap, is the stern of a round raft- sitting in a swivel seat mounted atop the tube. The floor of the raft becomes a clean stripping basket- and there's nothing back there to hang up on. Bow gives you first shot at em, of course- but a good caster can overcome that ;0)


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

Full wrap thigh bar is the best. No line issues with that.


----------



## bigwaterjim (Feb 15, 2006)

Do you need a permit?


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

bigwaterjim said:


> Do you need a permit?



Hotspotters rejoice!


----------

